# Here we go again but now it’s real. Best way to carry R5?



## JPAZ (Feb 8, 2022)

To cut to the chase, I really did in my back this time. So, I am looking long and hard at carrying options yet again. I’ve done pretty well with BR straps with or without a backpack that uses a good waist belt (puts the weight on my hips) so I can bring other glass. Now, I think I will need to consider a Spider or other holster to get the weight of the body and lens (for example an R5 + RF 100-200) off my shoulder, too yet still have flexibility to use my kit. I know everybody has a system they like. I do also. But carrying on my shoulders has become more of an issue. I‘ve considered moving back to the M series but do love what I can do with the R5 sensor too much to do that. I've even considered an m2/3 to lighten the load. But, I don’t want to give up my R5 unless there is no choice. So, without flame or critique, anybody have any ideas for me? I hope that hanging my MILC and lens from my waist will sufficiently relieve by lumbar spine. Anyone have any experience? 

Ah, the "golden years." They are a lot different than the golden hours of light, aren't they. Thanks, everyone.

JPAZ


----------



## snappy604 (Feb 9, 2022)

wouldn't mind a bit of advice on this as well. I haven't found a good solution and do find more and more that it's painful to carry a lot of lenses / camera and do long hikes. Used to have a black rapid over shoulder but the plastic bits were cheap and broke within months.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 9, 2022)

My normal carry method is a BlackRapid strap. I've had a different experience from @snappy604 – the only problem I've had is that my first strap started to get a frayed edge after about 2 years of use. I emailed BR, they sent me out a new strap at no charge. For years I used the BR strap with the lug attached to a Kirk 1" clamp for easy connection to the RRS plates on my camera bodies and lenses (to move the attachment point for balance or remove for tripod use). I recently switched to the BlackRapid QD strap for my main carry because the newer RRS plates all have that attachment hole, and it's robust and low profile. They don't have a left-handed version of the QD strap, so I kept my original one with the Kirk clamp, which is fine because I only use that with my 600/4L IS II (and the RRS foot on the lens is too old to have a QD socket anyway).

But none of that is relevant to @JPAZ as the shoulder is not the place...

I have and occasionally use a Spider Holster setup. I bought it when my kids were younger and needed frequent carrying, so I wanted both hands free and nothing dangling. I did not go with the full strap setup, but rather bought the SpiderPro LowePro Belt Adapter Kit to use with my LowePro Deluxe Technical Belt. Spider still has a belt adapter kit (dropped 'LowePro' from the name), LowePro discontinued the belt I have in favor of the ProTactic Utility Belt (which is a lot like their old Light Utility Belt that I also have). Rather than the regular Spider plate (they now have a DSLR and a smaller MILC plate), I use their Arca-Swiss Clamp (they now have a V2 version). Same as with the BR strap, the clamp lets me hang the camera by the body plate with a smaller lens or by the lens foot on a collared lens. 

The LowePro belts (all of them) have multiple loops for their strap system. I have a bunch of LowePro lens cases of varying sizes so I can easily carry an extra lens or two, and holders for a water bottle and phone. I also have a Maglite-type holder that is perfect for carrying my RRS monopod/tilt head on the belt.


----------



## Del Paso (Feb 9, 2022)

I have been using a Peak Design clip from the time they were sold, one part on the backpack's shoulder strap, the other one mounted on the camera's tripod thread . Till now, no issues at all, not even with my favorite combo, 5DIV plus EF 100-400. Very safe and quick access to the camera, and the weight is on the hips (withe the right backpack, of course).
Without backpack, I used PD's widest shoulder straps, they offer kind of a sliding feature. I just can't get used to BR straps.
Another idea would be to use an Optech harness (weight on TWO shoulders), for one or two cameras.


----------



## JPAZ (Feb 9, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> My normal carry method is a BlackRapid strap.……..





neuroanatomist said:


> But none of that is relevant to @JPAZ as the shoulder is not the place...
> 
> I have and occasionally use a Spider Holster setup. I bought it when my kids were younger and needed frequent carrying, so I wanted both hands free and nothing dangling. I did not go with the full strap setup, but rather bought the SpiderPro LowePro Belt Adapter Kit to use with my LowePro Deluxe Technical Belt. Spider still has a belt adapter kit (dropped 'LowePro' from the name), LowePro discontinued the belt I have in favor of the ProTactic Utility Belt (which is a lot like their old Light Utility Belt that I also have). Rather than the regular Spider plate (they now have a DSLR and a smaller MILC plate), I use their Arca-Swiss Clamp (they now have a V2 version). Same as with the BR strap, the clamp lets me hang the camera by the body plate with a smaller lens or by the lens foot on a collared lens.
> 
> The LowePro belts (all of them) have multiple loops for their strap system. I have a bunch of LowePro lens cases of varying sizes so I can easily carry an extra lens or two, and holders for a water bottle and phone. I also have a Maglite-type holder that is perfect for carrying my RRS monopod/tilt head on the belt.


over time went from the Canon strap to the PD over a shoulder to a TT holster attached to my chest. But now, I’ve been real happy with BR until this month. @Neuro……you understand that I’ve managed to do in L3-4 on the left. Hopeful we‘ll see improvement but my present set up (either LowePro or Thinktank with a good waist belt still puts too much weight on the shoulders, I am afraid. Hoping that a belt holster with the R5 and a lens on my hip then maybe some stuff low on my back with a good waist belt is an option. Seems the days of the BR and trekking poles are over. Since my only local options are to buy and try (no good local store I am afraid), I am trying to get as much info as I can before ordering something. Even thought about a wheeled carry but that just won’t do for anything off paved pathways. 

thanks again to all


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 9, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> My normal carry method is a BlackRapid strap. I've had a different experience from @snappy604 – the only problem I've had is that my first strap started to get a frayed edge after about 2 years of use. I emailed BR, they sent me out a new strap at no charge. For years I used the BR strap with the lug attached to a Kirk 1" clamp for easy connection to the RRS plates on my camera bodies and lenses (to move the attachment point for balance or remove for tripod use). I recently switched to the BlackRapid QD strap for my main carry because the newer RRS plates all have that attachment hole, and it's robust and low profile. They don't have a left-handed version of the QD strap, so I kept my original one with the Kirk clamp, which is fine because I only use that with my 600/4L IS II (and the RRS foot on the lens is too old to have a QD socket anyway).
> 
> But none of that is relevant to @JPAZ as the shoulder is not the place...
> 
> ...


Thanks for this Neuro. I have no experience with any of these items. Thinking R5, I'm considering the holster you mentioned but am wondering how that would work with some belt adapter extra items such as a lens case and does the addition of the Arca plate alter anything (I'm not too much of a tripod user but probably would add that). I usually have my Sherpa helping out but she's not getting any younger either. 

Also what would you suggest so as to avoid having a dangling camera strap but still having some security holding the camera. I always have the strap on my 400 DO II around my shoulder and that's my most used lens (sometimes it's on a Jobu gimbal) if I'm out in the wild but I'm thinking city tourist kind of situations regarding the holster and the R5 on the hip (and maybe an extra camera around the neck). 

Jack


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 10, 2022)

Hi Jack,

If you just want a failsafe for the camera, I'd suggest a Peak Design Cuff Wrist Strap. I have the anchors on my R3, R and M6, and the wrist strap can easily be attached to any of them. The R3 also has a Canon E1 hand strap on it to actually hold the camera, the wrist strap is just in case.


----------



## Felix (Feb 10, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> I have been using a Peak Design clip from the time they were sold, one part on the backpack's shoulder strap, the other one mounted on the camera's tripod thread . Till now, no issues at all, not even with my favorite combo, 5DIV plus EF 100-400. Very safe and quick access to the camera, and the weight is on the hips (withe the right backpack, of course).
> Without backpack, I used PD's widest shoulder straps, they offer kind of a sliding feature. I just can't get used to BR straps.
> Another idea would be to use an Optech harness (weight on TWO shoulders), for one or two cameras.


I can also highly recommend the Peak Design Capture Clip in combination with the Pro Pad. But to be on the safe side, i always wear the slide strap (without strain) around my neck or use the wrist strap instead


----------



## SHAMwow (Feb 10, 2022)

I use a Peak Slide Lite, in the sling fashion. Regardless of brand that's what I'd recommend for weight distribution. I personally like the Peak because of how smooth and easy it is to adjust and the material. The anchors aren't really a selling point for me nor a detraction either.


----------



## Felix (Feb 10, 2022)

SHAMwow said:


> I use a Peak Slide Lite, in the sling fashion. Regardless of brand that's what I'd recommend for weight distribution. I personally like the Peak because of how smooth and easy it is to adjust and the material. The anchors aren't really a selling point for me nor a detraction either.


The anchors are just great when the camera is on the tripod and you don't want a strap


----------



## Del Paso (Feb 10, 2022)

Felix said:


> The anchors are just great when the camera is on the tripod and you don't want a strap


Plus: depending on the lens-camera combo, I can swap straps quickly (lite, wide, harness, wrist strap etc...). Peak-design (clip on backpack-strap)saved my neck from pain!


----------



## SHAMwow (Feb 10, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> Plus: depending on the lens-camera combo, I can swap straps quickly (lite, wide, harness, wrist strap etc...). Peak-design (clip on backpack-strap)saved my neck from pain!


Oh for sure, I just say it that way because I know so many people on here worry their camera will disconnect and break, etc. because of the anchor system.


----------



## Del Paso (Feb 10, 2022)

SHAMwow said:


> Oh for sure, I just say it that way because I know so many people on here worry their camera will disconnect and break, etc. because of the anchor system.


I've been using the anchors right from the start, never had to replace an anchor. But I've heard fears expressed about the reliability of "such thin" cords...
The cords even have a built-in security as you know, first a warning yellow, then red. Never saw these colors...
But fears are irrational, yet understandable.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 10, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> I've been using the anchors right from the start, never had to replace an anchor. But I've heard fears expressed about the reliability of "such thin" cords...
> The cords even have a built-in security as you know, first a warning yellow, then red. Never saw these colors...
> But fears are irrational, yet understandable.


Well, I as a newcomer to this technology am having some of these concerns but only because I don't have any knowledge or experience. It really helps to have the feedback of long-time users. I plan to make my first purchase and initially it's to allow me to not have the camera strap dangling when I'm using my big white with its strap. 

I have mentioned this in the past but it doesn't seem to be a popular idea. I have my strap short and across my left shoulder only. The large Jobu dovetail foot on the 400 is facing up and I can hold it comfortably with my right hand. Half the time the camera/lens is being held steady by my hand with weight on my shoulder and the other half it is being held up with weight off my shoulder, including when I have to jump a puddle or step over a fallen tree or climb down an embankment. When I shoot, the short strap length allows me to create a triangle of tension for steadiness.

If the camera plus 400 plus extender were hanging from my neck I'd be dead and almost the same if the weight were permanently on my shoulder. I might add that the lens is not so long as to prevent the camera from tucking into the crotch of my right arm so carrying it this way is very secure. A small issue is that I have to initially get my head through the strap so the strap is only over my left shoulder. Of course, right arm strength is necessary.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Feb 10, 2022)

Jack Douglas said:


> Well, I as a newcomer to this technology am having some of these concerns but only because I don't have any knowledge or experience. It really helps to have the feedback of long-time users. I plan to make my first purchase and initially it's to allow me to not have the camera strap dangling when I'm using my big white with its strap.
> 
> I have mentioned this in the past but it doesn't seem to be a popular idea. I have my strap short and across my left shoulder only. The large Jobu dovetail foot on the 400 is facing up and I can hold it comfortably with my right hand. Half the time the camera/lens is being held steady by my hand with weight on my shoulder and the other half it is being held up with weight off my shoulder, including when I have to jump a puddle or step over a fallen tree or climb down an embankment. When I shoot, the short strap length allows me to create a triangle of tension for steadiness.
> 
> ...


Jack

I used to carry my Camera + 400mm DO II using this type of BlackRapid Double Breathe strap with one strap attached to the tripod foot and the other to the camera base, and the camera and lens slung across my stomach. It was very comfortable and safe. I used a Chinese knock-off version that cost about $14 rather than the $140 for the BR.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 11, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Jack
> 
> I used to carry my Camera + 400mm DO II using this type of BlackRapid Double Breathe strap with one strap attached to the tripod foot and the other to the camera base, and the camera and lens slung across my stomach. It was very comfortable and safe. I used a Chinese knock-off version that cost about $14 rather than the $140 for the BR.
> 
> View attachment 202458


Thanks. That could be in my future. Right now my right arm is capable and my style of shooting works. I like having the camera /long lens tucked into my right arm pit but once my strength diminishes that won't be feasible. You're a bit senior to me but my issues are on the horizon; getting old is not my idea of fun. 

Jack


----------



## danfaz (Feb 11, 2022)

I like the Spider holster for hip carry.


----------



## SHAMwow (Feb 11, 2022)

Yeah and another thing is how you shoot. I'd never use a rapid strap attached to a lens because I shoot single body, and swap lenses a moderate amount.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 11, 2022)

SHAMwow said:


> Yeah and another thing is how you shoot. I'd never use a rapid strap attached to a lens because I shoot single body, and swap lenses a moderate amount.


That's the point of having a quick release attachment like the QD connector (or the Kirk clamp I used to use). I can very easily move the attachment from the body plate to the lens plate. With a collared lens, connecting to the lens foot give better balance on the strap, IMO.


----------



## JPAZ (Feb 11, 2022)

Right now I use a BR with a QD to the baseplate on the R5 or with the QD attached to a Kirk plate on the RF100-500 lens when I carry that combo (Along with a safety tether). Just wondering about moving to a holster to carry on my hip and get the weight off my shoulder. Of course, will need to think about trekking poles, too. 

Once, while trekking in Nepal, an older gentleman (I think I am starting to resemble that descriptor) hired a young kid to carry his kit. I hope I am not quite there, yet but my back ain’t getting any younger


----------



## AlanF (Feb 11, 2022)

I use a BR with the R5 and RF 100-500 attached to both the camera base and the tripod foot. It hangs better but the main reason is for safety in case one of the connections fails. In the past, I would carry a 5DIII and 300mm f/2.8 II attached by the lens alone, and the 5DII once fell off and required a new top plate. It slows changing lenses by a few seconds.


----------



## TAF (Feb 11, 2022)

I'm not getting any younger either...I use a wide OpTech strap with long connector pieces so my R5 can hang around my neck and be around my navel.

Which is exactly what I did 40 years ago when I was toting my Rollei TLR. On their vile thin leather straps which dug into your neck...what were they thinking?

I tried using a tripod socket attachment for the straps, but have since reverted.

I have seen a sort of arrangement for binoculars that goes over both shoulders (with a leather pad in the middle of your back connecting the straps) and which allows the binoculars to hang in the middle of your chest, ready for action. The one I have is marked Leupold, but I doubt they made it.

That might also work well for you.

As for the extra kit, I'll hang a lens bag on my belt for one spare lens. Beyond that, I haven't tried.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Feb 12, 2022)

I have a thinktankphoto belt/harness combo (they also open-holster type as well which I don't have). I also have the Cotton Carrier harness and chest sling mounts (they also have an open-holster as well, again not something I tried). I've been mostly using the Cotton sling for small lenses and the harness for larger ones. I tend to like to keep the camera high so it's not catching on things at waist level... when not just using a strap. I just haven't used the thinktank harness to do a direct comparision to the cotton... but the mechanisms are different.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 13, 2022)

Not exactly a question about a strap or harness but I think it could tie in. I only have arca-swiss on my 400 since the Jobu gimbal is what I use with that lens. I removed the extra foot section from the Jobu and moved the plate to the side since the 400 has such a beautiful rotating collar. So my tripod typically has the gimbal on it and if I were to want to put the R5 directly on it with smaller lenses, I'd need arca-swiss on the side of the camera. Is there an attachment that would do this or would I be better just putting the foot back on the gimbal? There are so many products to sift though I'm hoping someone can just guide me.

Jack


----------



## JPAZ (Feb 13, 2022)

@Jack - I opted for a plate directly on the R5 for when I am not using a big lens.

So over the years, used a TT holster with a chest harness leaving the camera strap loosely around my neck. Then, went with PD slide across chest over one shoulder. More recently, us either a BR by itself or a BR from my backpack straps. All of these setups allowed me to use trekking poles. I have a QD - Arca plate on my R5 body and another QD - Arca plate on the RF100-500 foot for times I use that longer lens. Like everyone else, I have too many backpacks but tend to use those with a good waist belt to get the pressure off my shoulders. So far, looked at Cotton Carrier, PD clip, Spider and a variety of “jury rigged” setups on line. Looks like the Spider Holster could definitely move the weight of the camera and lens off of my shoulders and back but I wonder if I’d be able to use trekking poles with that sort of setup. I known there is no single best answer but am hoping for a solution.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 13, 2022)

Jack, I presume the Jobu gimbal as a side mount lets you rotate it so the clamp is vertical (vs. horizontal for the lens foot)? If so, you simply need an L bracket for your camera.

That puts an Arca plate on the side for landscape orientation shots with a side mount gimbal (and a plate in the bottom if you want to shoot from the gimbal in portrait orientation).

Side gimbals are flexible that way, with a full gimbal you need something to rotate the clamp 90° (can be done, more complicated though).


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 13, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Jack, I presume the Jobu gimbal as a side mount lets you rotate it so the clamp is vertical (vs. horizontal for the lens foot)? If so, you simply need an L bracket for your camera.
> 
> That puts an Arca plate on the side for landscape orientation shots with a side mount gimbal (and a plate in the bottom if you want to shoot from the gimbal in portrait orientation).
> 
> Side gimbals are flexible that way, with a full gimbal you need something to rotate the clamp 90° (can be done, more complicated though).


Thanks. That's kind of what I thought. So is there anything I need to know about the L bracket I would get for the R5? I pretty much have to order via Amazon.ca or maybe B&H US but that's importation and I wouldn't want to make a mistake

Jack


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 13, 2022)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks. That's kind of what I thought. So is there anything I need to know about the L bracket I would get for the R5? I pretty much have to order via Amazon.ca or maybe B&H US but that's importation and I wouldn't want to make a mistake
> 
> Jack


I usually use Really Right Stuff plates and have always been pleased with them. Kirk also makes great gear. B&H carries both.

I’d definitely suggest a bracket designed specifically for the R5 rather than a ‘universal’ bracket.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Feb 13, 2022)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks. That's kind of what I thought. So is there anything I need to know about the L bracket I would get for the R5? I pretty much have to order via Amazon.ca or maybe B&H US but that's importation and I wouldn't want to make a mistake
> 
> Jack


I'll give small rig a +1. Biggest thing is to get one that lets the screen to articulate... and that usually requires a specifically made one (like neuro mentioned).


----------



## Acpoynts (Feb 13, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> I usually use Really Right Stuff plates and have always been pleased with them. Kirk also makes great gear. B&H carries both.
> 
> I’d definitely suggest a bracket designed specifically for the R5 rather than a ‘universal’ bracket.


Promedia gear plate is great, but rather bulky,


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 13, 2022)

Bdbtoys said:


> I'll give small rig a +1. Biggest thing is to get one that lets the screen to articulate... and that usually requires a specifically made one (like neuro mentioned).


While that’s true on a ballhead or for handheld use, it doesn’t really matter on a side gimbal, since the head itself will be in the way.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 13, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> While that’s true on a ballhead or for handheld use, it doesn’t really matter on a side gimbal, since the head itself will be in the way.
> 
> View attachment 202470


Right on. Thanks everyone, I think I'm good to go now. The whole time I owned the 1DX2 I seldom shot portrait because many/most wildlife photos seem to me to look better in landscape and I guess that's because few have their monitors in portrait mode. I never use the portrait grip mainly because it felt less than ideal and I'm used to rotating the camera, and I'm shy of people. 

Jack


----------



## Bdbtoys (Feb 14, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> While that’s true on a ballhead or for handheld use, it doesn’t really matter on a side gimbal, since the head itself will be in the way.
> 
> View attachment 202470


I was thinking more general L bracket recommendations. Might want to use it outside of a gimble too.


----------



## Del Paso (Feb 14, 2022)

JPAZ said:


> @Jack - I opted for a plate directly on the R5 for when I am not using a big lens.
> 
> So over the years, used a TT holster with a chest harness leaving the camera strap loosely around my neck. Then, went with PD slide across chest over one shoulder. More recently, us either a BR by itself or a BR from my backpack straps. All of these setups allowed me to use trekking poles. I have a QD - Arca plate on my R5 body and another QD - Arca plate on the RF100-500 foot for times I use that longer lens. Like everyone else, I have too many backpacks but tend to use those with a good waist belt to get the pressure off my shoulders. So far, looked at Cotton Carrier, PD clip, Spider and a variety of “jury rigged” setups on line. Looks like the Spider Holster could definitely move the weight of the camera and lens off of my shoulders and back but I wonder if I’d be able to use trekking poles with that sort of setup. I known there is no single best answer but am hoping for a solution.


Thanks for the hint (TT holster).
I hadn't heard about it before, and just ordered one today to give it a try. One more example of how valuable Canonnrumors can be!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 16, 2022)

Well, I obviously wa a little brain dead regarding the L bracket and the Jobu gimbal. The lens foot dovetail is oriented in a direction that allows balancing and without balance a gimbal is not all that beneficial. It would seem there is no solution other than some weird custom mount.

Jack


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 17, 2022)

Jack Douglas said:


> Well, I obviously wa a little brain dead regarding the L bracket and the Jobu gimbal. The lens foot dovetail is oriented in a direction that allows balancing and without balance a gimbal is not all that beneficial. It would seem there is no solution other than some weird custom mount.


Hi Jack,

I'm confused about your problem. Previously, you stated:


Jack Douglas said:


> I removed the extra foot section from the Jobu and moved the plate to the side since the 400 has such a beautiful rotating collar. So my tripod typically has the gimbal on it and if I were to want to put the R5 directly on it with smaller lenses, I'd need arca-swiss on the side of the camera. Is there an attachment that would do this or would I be better just putting the foot back on the gimbal?


I'm not familiar with the Jobu gimbal you have, but I assumed that meant it is one that can function either as a full gimbal where the lens foot points 'down' and sits on the cradle clamp or as a side gimbal where there is no cradle and the lens foot is on the left side of the lens (looking from behind) attaching directly to the clamp. I'll try to illustrate with my side mount gimbal (RRS PG-02).

A collared lens mounts like this (using the RF 70-200/2.8 since I was too lazy to pull out the 600/4, the gimbal is a bit overkill):



By simply rotating the gimbal side clamp 90°, the upright part of the L-bracket allows the camera to be mounted:



Am I missing something about what you're trying to do? You mention balance, but you should be able to lock the gimbal clamp in whatever orientation you want, e.g. with the camera level. That's what I did above. Of course, if you have no tension on the clamp pivot, then you're right about balance being an issue. This is what happens when I loosen the large knob opposite the clamp (I was gentle since I knew what would happen):



There's an easy (but not free) solution to that, and the clue to it is in my head's designation – PG stands for pano-gimbal. Although I usually use it as a gimbal head, it can also be used to make panoramas. Doing that 'properly' means rotating the camera/lens around the nodal point of the lens itself (which varies from lens to lens). The solution to that is actually the same solution to balancing the side-mounted camera body on the gimbal (since the rig has to be balanced for rotation around the nodal point). That solution is called a nodal slide. I have the RRS MPR-CL II, and with that locked into the side gimbal clamp and the L-bracket attached to the clamp that is integrated into the nodal slide, with the knob loosened the rig can be slid back and forth in the clamp to the balance point (which is why it's called a nodal _slide_):



(Technically, just balancing the rig doesn't mean you'll be rotating around the nodal point for a pano, it's more complex than that...but if your goal is a balanced rig so the gimbal acts like one, that does the trick.)

Incidentally, if you want to use the cradle clamp so you have a full gimbal, but use that with a camera body mounted, the answer is the same – a nodal slide. As you can see from the design, the rail sits fore-aft in the bottom clamp (same orientation as a lens foot), but the clamp integrated into the slide allows you to attach the camera base plate (no L-bracket needed) that is oriented 90° to the gimbal clamp.



Hope some of that long post helps sort you out!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 17, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Hi Jack,
> 
> I'm confused about your problem. Previously, you stated:
> 
> ...


Thanks very much! Yes, you are on track in that the L bracket would get me a camera mounted to the gimbal and functional without balance. I already have an arca-swiss foot on my 70-200 so the lenses that could benefit are the 24-70 F4 and the 11-24. As you've perhaps noticed I am more into birds and animal photography but I would like to do more landscapes and perhaps pano's but I'll have to give more thought to your information after a good nights rest. Each advancing year makes all these things more challenging. So, more later.

Jack


----------



## JPAZ (Feb 19, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> Thanks for the hint (TT holster).
> I hadn't heard about it before, and just ordered one today to give it a try. One more example of how valuable Canonnrumors can be!


With a conventional strap loosely around my neck, the camera remained in the holster on my chest. And, if the weather turned or the terrain got bad, I’d zip the top of the holster practically closed. Taking a photo merely involved pulling the camera out of the holster. And, with the “extension” of the holster unzipped, could have the camera and a fairly long lens at the ready. This left my hands free.

Downside? Putting this on meant donning the chest harness, then the backpack, and finally the holster. Then would put the camera strap around my neck and put the camera into the holster suspended in front of me. 

Had to remove the strap from my neck then disconnect the holster from the chest harness to remove the backpack at rest stops. And, here in the Southwest, wearing this setup was hot. And, while the holster did distribute the weight better than a strap, the heft was still on my shoulders and therefore my back.


----------



## Del Paso (Feb 19, 2022)

JPAZ said:


> With a conventional strap loosely around my neck, the camera remained in the holster on my chest. And, if the weather turned or the terrain got bad, I’d zip the top of the holster practically closed. Taking a photo merely involved pulling the camera out of the holster. And, with the “extension” of the holster unzipped, could have the camera and a fairly long lens at the ready. This left my hands free.
> 
> Downside? Putting this on meant donning the chest harness, then the backpack, and finally the holster. Then would put the camera strap around my neck and put the camera into the holster suspended in front of me.
> 
> Had to remove the strap from my neck then disconnect the holster from the chest harness to remove the backpack at rest stops. And, here in the Southwest, wearing this setup was hot. And, while the holster did distribute the weight better than a strap, the heft was still on my shoulders and therefore my back.


I' m bit confused.
Did you actually mean the "Tasmanian Tiger" camera holster? Because the one I ordered (and happy to have done so!) doesn't have a "zippable" extension, nor a top.
Mine just consists of a "velcroed" loop, which you strap onto the backpack's shoulder belt, and into which you slide the lens, camera hanging down.
PS: I apologize for the ugly invented adjectives...


----------



## JPAZ (Feb 20, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> I' m bit confused.
> Did you actually mean the "Tasmanian Tiger" camera holster? Because the one I ordered (and happy to have done so!) doesn't have a "zippable" extension, nor a top.
> Mine just consists of a "velcroed" loop, which you strap onto the backpack's shoulder belt, and into which you slide the lens, camera hanging down.
> PS: I apologize for the ugly invented adjectives...


Wow. Sorry about that. Was talking about the Think Tank Digital Holster. Need to be more careful with my abbreviations


----------



## Del Paso (Feb 20, 2022)

JPAZ said:


> Wow. Sorry about that. Was talking about the Think Tank Digital Holster. Need to be more careful with my abbreviations


No need to apologize, because I have to thank you for this misunderstood abbreviation!
By "accident", I've found what is for me the perfect solution for carrying a DSLR plus EF 100-400! Give the Tasmanian Tiger camera holster a look, it's made by the well-known outdoor-company Tatonka. Its advantage is that one simply slides the camera -lens first- in or out, without the need for any other manipulation. The tele-zoom is ready within seconds.


----------

